# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  واریس

## mahsasarlak

گاهی اوقات مدیریت محافظه کارانه شبکه‌ی عنکبوتی و وریدهای واریسی در خانه ممکن است نتایج مطلوب را فرآهم نکنند. در این موارد، بسته به محل و اندازه رگ‌های غیر طبیعی، روش‌های تخصصی پزشکی بیشتری در دسترس قرار می‌گیرد. این روش‌های پزشکی اغلب به دلایل تمایل به زیبایی صورت می‌گیرند. بنابراین در صورتی که ایجاد تغییراتی در شیوه‌ی زندگی پاسخ مناسب و مطلوب ندهند یا اگر رگ‌های واریسی بدتر شده و باعث درد زیادی شوند، پزشک یک روش تهاجمی را برای درمان واریس فرد امتحان می‌کند.
گرفتگی عروق
گرفتگي عروق باعث عوارض شديدي مثل درد ، سياه شدن اندام ويا حتي قطع عضو ميشود


لیزر واریس
لیزر واریس یکی از بهترین روش های درمانی واریس اندام تحتانی می باشد.
جراحی سرطان
امروزه این روش یکی از بهترین گزینه های درمان جراحی سرطان محسوب می شود.
زخم پای دیابتی
ديابت با درگير كردن عروق و اعصاب پا ميتواند باعث بروز زخم بر روي پا بشود كه بسيار عفوني هستند
بیماریهای عروقی
گروهی از مشکلات که عروق خونی (عروق مغز یا قلب) را درگیر می کند
انوریسم آئورت
ائورت شريان اصلي بدن ميباشد كه با خروج از قلب خون را توسط شاخه هايش به تمام نقاط بدن ميرساند.

----------

